# hilfe battlefield 3 bezahlt und nicht bekommen  ! origin bug??



## BOMBER2 (27. Oktober 2011)

hi leute  


habe mir heute gegen 14 uhr bf3 gekauft.
zuerst origin installiert und dann über den "bf3 kaufen link" das spiel per giropay gekauft.
das geld wurde korrekt überwiesen , ich haber aber keinen key bekommen .. das e mail fach ist leer 
wenn ich origin starte szeht da nur " keine spiele für dieses benutzer konto gefunden .

was is denn da los ??? 
wenn ich was über steam gekauft habe war das spiel immer sofort downloadbar  

ich warte jetzt schon on seit fast 3 stunden.   wie genau läuft das denn ab bei orogin muss ich warten bis ich per mail nen key bekome den ich bei origin eingeben kann ?? 

wäre echt nix wenn mir wer helfen kann oder mir eine support tel nummer geben kann (deutsch pls, ich fidne nämlich keine auf der wa seite )


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Giropay ist evlt nicht ganz Echtzeit, evlt. muss da noch EA/Orgin eine Bestätigung abwarten. 

Was aber auch sein kann ist, dass Du ganz einfach nur bei Origin bei "meine Spiele" oder so mal nachsehen musst, ob da der Download schon bereit steht. Vielleicht auch mal Orgin neustarten. Es kann nämlich sein, dass Du gar keinen Key bekommst, sondern einfach nur das Spiel für Dein Konto freigeschaltet wird, ganz ohne key. Nen Key brauchst Du ja eigentlich nur, wenn Du ein Spiel woanders kaufst und erst dann eben durch den Key bei Origin bestätigst, dass Du eine Lizenz hast, die dann für Dein Nutzerkonto freigeschaltet wird.


----------



## BOMBER2 (27. Oktober 2011)

@ Herbboy
naja aber das geld ist ja schon seit stunden überwiesen ..  
bei steam bezahl ich au immer so un hab alles instant .
die origin liste " meine spiele " ist definitiv leer  habs mehrmals neu gestartet.  
und ne bestätigungsmail oder so hab ich au ned bekommen nach dem kauf .
was mich wirklich ärgert ist das es wohl überhaupt keinen deutschen tel support gibt  


so hatte ich mir den bf 3 release ned vorgestellt und dabei hab ich mich so drauf gefreut...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Ist denn der Betrag auf Deinem Konto bereits abgebucht?


----------



## BOMBER2 (27. Oktober 2011)

klar ich habs ja überweisen  "giropay "halt


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Also, da ist ja nicht automatisch klar, dass es sofort auch bei Deinem Onlinebanking als abgebucht steht, und es ist erst recht nicht klar, dass Du das auch überprüft hast ^^  d.h. aber, dass Du es überprüft hast, korrekt?


----------



## BOMBER2 (27. Oktober 2011)

genau   das geld ist weg


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

dann kannst Du nur abwarten oder irgendwie nen Supportkontakt bekommen, wobei da natürlich dank BF3-Release die Hölle los sein wird ^^


----------



## Lightbringer667 (27. Oktober 2011)

Das Geld kann weg sein, aber EA hat es vllt. noch nicht erhalten. Eine Überweisung braucht ja auch nen paar Tage bis sie da ist. Das die das Geld sofort haben, hast du nur, wenn du per Kreditkarte oder Paypal zahlst. Jetzt warte erst wenigstens bis morgen nachmittag ab. Wenn dann nix geschehen ist, würde ich mich mal an den Support wenden.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

An sich kriegt bei Giropay der Shop SOFORT eine Mitteilung der Bank, die den Geldeingang garantiert. Das ist ja der Vorteil von Giropay, und ein Shop bietet Giropay ja bewusst an, damit er die Ware dann sofort einpacken und versenden kann bzw. bei Downloadkäufen halt sofort den Download freigaben kann.

Allerdings kann es eben trotzdem, weil grad Release ist, in dem Fall länger dauern. Kann zB sein, dass die Server so überlastet sind, dass eine Freigabe des Downloads ohnehin nichts bringen würde.  


ps @Bomber2: ich hoffe doch, dass Du wirklich Giropay gemacht hast und nicht eine normale online-Überweisung, die DU halt hier im Thread nur "Giropay" nennst? ^^  Bei normalem Onlinebanking dauert es nämlich in der Tat bis zu 3  WERKTage, d.h. das Wochenende zählt nicht als Tag mit. In dem Fall könnte es sogar am Montag erst wirklich bei Origin auf dem Konto ankommen, mit Pech wegen Feiertag (1.11) sogar erst am Mittwoch...


----------



## BOMBER2 (28. Oktober 2011)

nene das war giropay   und es ist immer noch nix da     naja ich versuche mal ne support nummer zu finden ...


----------



## BOMBER2 (28. Oktober 2011)

man is das eine frechheit ! laut ea infos kann man nach nem giropay kauf SOFORT downloaden und loslegen. ich warte jetzt schon seit über 24 stds . 
das warten wär ja an sich kein problem wenn ich wenigestens mal ne mail bekommen würde in der steht was sache is , aber es kommt ja absolut nichts     bei origin ist der" meine spiele " Ordner immer noch leer , und den support versuche ich jetzt seit 3 (!) stds zu erreichen ..
das ist ja sowas von erbärmlich von ea als einer der größten publisher nedmal nen anständigen support anzubieten.
ich weiß schon warum ich mir sonst nur blizzard spiele kaufe, wenn man da mal probleme hat wird einem IMMER sofort geholfen, von netten und kompetenten supportmitarbeitern  da kann sich ea mal ne scheisbe abschneiden.  echt schwach sowas! !


----------

